# New little fish.



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

I just bought 6 of these little blue eye gertrudae rainbows. I had to get a photo, so here it is.....enjoy!











W


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice photo and fish! I had a pair a while back but the male jumped out of the tank unfortunately. The female is still alive but is all by herself and is in my tank with a school of CPD's


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

lambswooll said:


> Nice photo and fish! I had a pair a while back but the male jumped out of the tank unfortunately. The female is still alive but is all by herself and is in my tank with a school of CPD's


Thank you, they are great fish!


----------

